# Gatlingburg, Pigeon Forge, Cherokee



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Heading down Thursday for a long weekend. We're meeting my folks (coming up from Florida) and I'd love to get him into some trout. However he's too old for Mountain Goating the huge boulders which fill the majority of the Park, or the long hikes to get down to the prime spots for Abrams, ect

Any help?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Bring WORMS....
:lol: :lol:

Or not.
 :tdo12:


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Good Thought, Robert!

Actually the Asheville side is easier to fish. Much of it is C&R, but my dad is hook and cook...lol

wouldn't mind keeping 4 for a fresh dinner one night. yeeeeeh, might end up being lobster. 

worms... might as well snag 'em :evilsmile


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Watch the worms Ralph my buddy was down there and thought he done all his research and was helping his little nephew fish in a section of the river with WORMS>....$15 ticket $110 processing fee..:yikes:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Shoeman said:


> Good Thought, Robert!
> .....
> 
> worms... might as well snag 'em :evilsmile


MY kind of trout yankin'!
:lol:


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Check on the area first. Big fires down there in the past 2 weeks. Dozens of cabins burnt and lots of soil run off in the rivers/creeks in the area........


----------



## MichiganAngling (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm gonna be there fishing all day Thursday driving down at 3 in the morning tonight and then continuing to florida. Asked my parents if they would rent me a room for the rest of the week and pick me back up on the way back. I'd rather be fishing my heart out there than going to Florida I dont know why. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Check your email Shoeman. I sent you my spots. I've only been there maybe 25 times so someone else could have some better ones. Its always been feast or famine there for me and usually the season and water levels determine how things will work out. This week will be great unless the rivers are blown out.

Have a good time!


----------

